# Something is coming...



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

What is it..:mg:


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Christmas ...:icon_1_lol:


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Well.....look both ways before you cross the road and you will be fine.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

dspringer said:


> Something is coming...


Always a great thing when coming from Copper John/Stan......:smile:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Can't wait!!!!:smile: 

Happy Holidays Doug!!


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*just a part*

here is a part of the new product


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*it better be amazing!*

With all this hinting!:smile:


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

dspringer said:


> here is a part of the new product


Alright doug, you can't do this....Let us know. Please!!!!!:smile:


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Could it be the Evo 3?:mg:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

redneckarcher29 said:


> Could it be the Evo 3?:mg:


Thats where I am putting my money! What are the lines in Vegas on this?


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*just a bit more.....*

Another piece of the puzzel...


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmmmm, Maybe the turn knob for the evo 3?


----------



## DBString's (Jul 28, 2002)

I know what it is!!!!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

what is it dave?


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*hehe...*



DBString's said:


> I know what it is!!!!


Me Too!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

PUG said:


> Me Too!!!! :darkbeer:


I don't think you do:teeth:

go ahead and say it..or pm me!


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Haha..*



ChaseBaker said:


> I don't think you do:teeth:
> 
> go ahead and say it..or pm me!


Unfortunately I cannot...but I am expecting one at any time... :darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

PUG said:


> Me Too!!!! :darkbeer:


share the wealth bud


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

This should be easy... you all have been requesting a product with these features for over 4 years... and pinto, we actually had a discussion about this 2 years ago:shade:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

insolent minx said:


> and pinto, we actually had a discussion about this 2 years ago:shade:


:mg::angel::teeth:


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

ooh..ooh..ooh.... I know ! ...I know !

I've seen it ...even touched it (minx says it was more like fondling) and tried to break it....(couldnt) .... you know that thing about driving nails?.. this just might!

It's wicked cool !:shade:

As a shooter and living somewhat close to the shop I occasionally get calls for a clandestine meeting and trial run of new prototypes....this one was FUN!


----------



## DBString's (Jul 28, 2002)

insolent minx,

That new product you asked for some R & D information is working just great!!
I'll keep you informed on my research!
We will have to get together and :darkbeer: A few!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Doug, Minx & Chuck....you're killing me!!! And Doug, I'm out of Pixie dust!!:mg::teeth:




FV Chuck said:


> ooh..ooh..ooh.... I know ! ...I know !
> 
> I've seen it ...even touched it (minx says it was more like fondling) and tried to break it....(couldnt) .... you know that thing about driving nails?.. this just might!
> 
> ...


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Ahhh Nevada...

grab the O2 mask... take a few deep breaths.... your going to want to hang around for this one!:shade::shade:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got it on and turned up!!!!:teeth: Its from CopperJohn! You know it will be worth waiting for!!:smile::smile:




FV Chuck said:


> Ahhh Nevada...
> 
> grab the O2 mask... take a few deep breaths.... your going to want to hang around for this one!:shade::shade:


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Nev.

:shadek... so you know the feeling you get when you "know a guy" that can make something....and you go to him with the laundry list of things you would change if you were making wigits...or something else...

you know the conversation...." well if I was making one of those things I would do this and this and that and then a bit of this and oooohhhh yeah this TOO !"

or did you ever get the feeling you might not have his attention and were making suggestions about a product to make it better... then you walked away thinking "no way did he hear a word I said"

well..... that list has been shown to the (ahem) "guy", and turns out he WAS listening.... and man has he delivered...

your goin to have 2 words when you open the box.. it will be totally predictable and totally involuntary when you say it. Kind of like turrets 

Keep the mask handy:shade:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Knowing WHO you are talking about, I spit my drink all over my keyboard!!! :teeth: That means I have to get TWO of them!!!:mg: It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!!!!!!



FV Chuck said:


> Nev.
> 
> :shadek... so you know the feeling you get when you "know a guy" that can make something....and you go to him with the laundry list of things you would change if you were making wigits...or something else...
> 
> ...


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

> Knowing WHO you are talking about, I spit my drink all over my keyboard!!!


... I thought you might get a giggle bout that one...

seriously tho..dude your going to want 3...2 to use, one to play with... 

jeeze just order 4 or you'll be tearing one off the bow to "give" (read as "sell") to a buddy....


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

NEVADAPRO said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!!!!!!


oh yeah... and I've been told stuff is already in production just so when the order doors for this thing actually open they will HAVE 'EM !! 

YAY for US!!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:teeth::teeth:



FV Chuck said:


> ... I thought you might get a giggle bout that one...
> 
> seriously tho..dude your going to want 3...2 to use, one to play with...
> 
> jeeze just order 4 or you'll be tearing one off the bow to "give" (read as "sell") to a buddy....


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

insolent minx said:


> This should be easy... you all have been requesting a product with these features for over 4 years... and pinto, we actually had a discussion about this 2 years ago:shade:


Yeah.....so all you people that have been whining for a thing with a screw and a knob can shut it. You've finally gotten what you want!!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

:smile:Will it replace the EVO 2?


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Yeah.....so all you people that have been whining for a thing with a screw and a knob can shut it. You've finally gotten what you want!!!!!! :darkbeer:


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=414062

I think we should start a poll to help Doug come up with a different title for his teaser threads.....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

NEVADAPRO said:


> That means I have to get TWO of them!!!:mg: It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!!!!!!


you best fast-trac you're order NEVADA or get in line ( and it's gonna be a long one  )..... I've waited for over two years for this to come out :becky:


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

What is it??


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*more*

more...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

dspringer said:


> more...
> View attachment 484719


okay ds ..... you gotta get a new camera for Christmas ..... the resolution on that old Polaroid of yours is killing us :chortle:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

OH!!! I thought he drew it!!!:teeth:



pintojk said:


> okay ds ..... you gotta get a new camera for Christmas ..... the resolution on that old Polaroid of yours is killing us :chortle:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

pintojk said:


> okay ds ..... you gotta get a new camera for Christmas ..... the resolution on that old Polaroid of yours is killing us :chortle:


Oldie but goldie. I'll never give it up.


Tinky... and here I was going to bring you into the fold. NOT.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*lol*



NEVADAPRO said:


> OH!!! I thought he drew it!!!:teeth:



Weaher its a sketch on a napkin....or a sw. file....the boys at CJ did their homework..this is gonna be the cats meow!!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

That's just not nice!!! :no::nono::cam:



dspringer said:


> Oldie but goldie. I'll never give it up.
> 
> 
> Tinky... and here I was going to bring you into the fold. NOT.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

So...it involves a singing cat aye????




PUG said:


> Weaher its a sketch on a napkin....or a sw. file....the boys at CJ did their homework..this is gonna be the cats meow!!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

dspringer said:


> Oldie but goldie. I'll never give it up.
> 
> Tinky... and here I was going to bring you into the fold. NOT.


it was just a simple observation  (unlike that NevadaDude who implied you used a Crayola) :lol: 

now when is this gem gonna be available to the GenPop (hopefully possibly prior to the ATA) ..... and I do assume us southpaws won't be left outta the picture :shade:


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

*coming*

So we know it has a sight level.. I think slider????


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

Whoa! FV and Nev... I always listen.

This product is a new entry for us. It incorporates feature requests from shooters and addresses complaints of other manufacturers offerrings.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

insolent minx said:


> Whoa! FV and Nev... I always listen.
> 
> This product is a new entry for us. It incorporates feature requests from shooters and addresses complaints of other manufacturers offerrings.


Maybe a new rest? Maybe a blade?????:teeth:


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

pintojk said:


> ..... and I do assume us southpaws won't be left outta the picture :shade:


Lefties Unite !
Nope....your covered on this one...no extra waiting either!

and um...Doug...dude, seriously...the camera, yeah....I know your a techno geek so could you ummmm, upgrade?


Chuck


----------



## DBString's (Jul 28, 2002)

dspringer,

That pic will give it away, to much info!!!
What til Christmas!!!
:jksign:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*ok, enough about the camera....*

Fine, I touched the photo up with photoshop...


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

wow...
that helps a bit

huh, I was never on the hubcap testing team??? or is that a Cymbal ???
You guys been holding out on me :shade:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

You are getting VERY SLEEEEEPY!!!!!!!!!!!:mg::teeth:




dspringer said:


> Fine, I touched the photo up with photoshop...
> View attachment 485150


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*more.*

just kidding...


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

How 'bout a sight with fiber optics that are easier the fix than the D.N. II.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Q2DEATH said:


> How 'bout a sight with fiber optics that are easier the fix than the D.N. II.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=791725

Yep !
Thats this thread!!....


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

dspringer said:


> just kidding...
> View attachment 485187



Oh my god !

You guys made a periscope kit?
Those are waves in the bubble thingy right?.... Eric was holding it "still"

SWEET....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

FV Chuck said:


> SWEET....


hmmmmm ..... I think I'm liking what I'm seeing here


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*another taste....*

just a bit more.


----------



## Mink (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks cool so far Doug :thumbs_up:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

get that camera off zoom there Doug, let's try more of a panoramic view next time


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Is that single pin micro-adjustable?


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*worth the wait...*


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

now your gettin somewhere


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

FV Chuck said:


> now your gettin somewhere


:thumb:


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

dspringer said:


> View attachment 485986


Now I dont want to get ahead of myself here but....

That thing looks kind of round...and it looks like it has a colored ring on it...presumably it would work like the colored ring on the DN pin sights...

You better be careful there...that little nugget is so cool it's a CJ patented design


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

It only has one pin, so I am thinking it may be something to "complement" the ANTS sight....


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Exactly!! :smile:




Crusher said:


> It only has one pin, so I am thinking it may be something to "complement" the ANTS sight....


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*Cats out of the bag....*

sort of ....


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I knew there was a "CAT" involved!!!!:teeth:



PUG said:


> Weaher its a sketch on a napkin....or a sw. file....the boys at CJ did their homework..this is gonna be the cats meow!!!





dspringer said:


> sort of ....
> View attachment 487103


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

dspringer said:


> sort of ....
> View attachment 487103


wow ..... you really need to adjust the pixel settings on your camera ds :becky:

but I'm really liking what I'm seeing so far :thumb:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks to me like a CJ scope housing with up pin. So when do we get to the good part . . . where it separates itself from the competition . . . you hinted at it earlier . . . lets see the whole picture!


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> Looks to me like a CJ scope housing with up pin. So when do we get to the good part . . . where it separates itself from the competition . . . you hinted at it earlier . . . lets see the whole picture!


YOU CALLIN' ME OUT?







Let's start hearing opinions on what parts serve what functions.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm guessing the housing and rod are part of the 2nd and 3rd Axis? This would require there to be a different way to adjust windage but it's doable! :smile:



dspringer said:


> YOU CALLIN' ME OUT?
> View attachment 487912
> 
> Let's start hearing opinions on what parts serve what functions.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Also looks like there may be a built in light for the up-pin!? :thumbs_up


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bubble level is mounted in some type of plastic carrier/carriage.

User replaceable bubble level in the field? Snap in/snap out?
Possibly change sight bubble colors lickety-split?

Fiber optic seems to be mounted in small diameter plastic tubing,
fully supported by the "blade" style up pin.

I agree with NEVADAPRO. Appears that the fiber is "lighted up".

Scope rod is housed in an armored carrier, just like the EVO ANTS II.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

dspringer said:


> YOU CALLIN' ME OUT?
> View attachment 487912
> 
> Let's start hearing opinions on what parts serve what functions.


LOL! Sure . . I'm callin' you out! Let's see it!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> Now I dont want to get ahead of myself here but....
> 
> That thing looks kind of round...and it looks like it has a colored ring on it...presumably it would work like the colored ring on the DN pin sights...
> 
> You better be careful there...that little nugget is so cool it's a CJ patented design


Didn't I see on another site that you were pleased to announce that you're making the lenses for their new scope?


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> Didn't I see on another site that you were pleased to announce that you're making the lenses for their new scope?


Ahem....yeah but I was kind of playing along 

Yep, saw the announcement here too...:thumbs_up
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=796137


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

This is gonna be good stuff


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

wy budro said:


> This is gonna be good stuff


Oh man.... 
this thing is COOOOL:shade:


----------



## JZingo (Aug 23, 2008)

*Worst thread ever!*

Three pages to unveil a scope....rediculous.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

JZingo said:


> Three pages to unveil a scope....rediculous.


don't be so quick to judge ..... you ain't seen this scope yet


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

JZingo said:


> Three pages to unveil a scope....rediculous.


Did you mean rIdiculous?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

this thread is about as bad as the bowturbow thread. come on man "ON WITH THE SHOW" lets see this thing already


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

JZingo said:


> Three pages to unveil a scope....rediculous.


but it's ok to speculate for months and 57 pages about one bow company's imaginary bows.

atleast the gang at CJ delivers on time with a real product:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:couch2:


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

was at the Mathews Dealer show this week and got to see this and they will be taking lots of orders for these at the ATA show!!!!:tongue:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

deertattoo said:


> was at the Mathews Dealer show this week and got to see this and they will be taking lots of orders for these at the ATA show!!!!:tongue:


wish they would hurry up and let everyone see it.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Hell...I think this is all very entertaining. I keep coming back for a look!:moviecorn


Some people need to relax and take it all in stride. Enjoy the show!:bartstush:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*This should shed some light on the topic*

maybe...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Crusher said:


> Hell...I think this is all very entertaining. I keep coming back for a look!:moviecorn
> 
> 
> Some people need to relax and take it all in stride. Enjoy the show!:bartstush:




i want GRIV back. he was much better at building anticipation, throwing in a little torture, the unveiling the news before we all lost intrest.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

dspringer said:


> maybe...
> View attachment 489125


Nuts and Bolts has his book coming out?


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

hmmmmmmmm ....... :noidea:


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

dspringer said:


> View attachment 489449


Great........

Now Doug's gone NUTS

What the H**l we gonna do now??????

:shade:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

NOW????:teeth:




FV Chuck said:


> Great........
> 
> Now Doug's gone NUTS
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

A new sight block to go with the new Ants Evo III :shade:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm lost....


Doug, the more hints you give, the more lost I am :BangHead:


Is it a pin head for the ANTS sight????? I was sure it was a scope, but now I am not so sure. However, that block a few posts back surely looks to be for the ANTS.


Lets start playing 21 questions...I'll go first....

Question #1-Is it bigger than a bread basket?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm guessing the new scope housing "locks" into the sight barrel so that the scope housing will always follow the curve of the EVO2 elevation bar!?:smile:


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I'm guessing the new scope housing "locks" into the sight barrel so that the scope housing will always follow the curve of the EVO2 elevation bar!?:smile:



your path is the right one.... keep going.....:shade:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Crusher, it is smaller than a bread basket


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Its beginning to look clearer. Nice looking setup. I like the idea of the angled fiber groove coming into the pin from outside the housing. However, I can't figure out what the blocks are for back in post #94. That really threw me for a loop.

Will the housing come in more than one size?
Can you load the lense on either side?


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

go figure.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i'm begining to feel descriminated against for being a target shooter. the other thread is loaded with full pics, and all we get is teasers.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I am guessing these are adapters made to fit different scope housings allowing you to use your already existing scope housings with the new locking system for the Evo2!?!?:smile:



dspringer said:


> View attachment 489449


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I am guessing these are adapters made to fit different scope housings allowing you to use your already existing scope housings with the new locking system for the Evo2!?!?:smile:


hmmmm, maybe the minx will go give dspringer a shake and get us some more info on this new gem ..... if I see correctly there's a lot of versatility and adaptability to this new site. :secret:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks pintojk - Eric just threw a McMaster Carr book at me.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Now we are getting somewhere !!!

:shade::shade:


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

But where ............
DFA


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

dspringer said:


> View attachment 492394
> 
> 
> Thanks pintojk - Eric just threw a McMaster Carr book at me.


:chortle: now that had to hurt :chortle:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

hey Minx ..... how'd this thread get to page 2 

it's time to throw the book at him again :lol:


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

Waitin for my shot!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

insolent minx said:


> Waitin for my shot!


while you're at it chuck one of these at him for me as well :shade:


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Why don't you get to it and let every body know what it is.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't care how long it takes..

I like what I see!

Thanks to Copper John and Stan for great products!

Chase Baker


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't get it. One of the pics here show a black eagle scope with swarowski lens.
In any case, I'd be interested if this is a high quality lens, been looking at those black eagles for a while now....


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

looks like a sight to me.


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

Dado said:


> I don't get it. One of the pics here show a black eagle scope with swarowski lens.
> In any case, I'd be interested if this is a high quality lens, been looking at those black eagles for a while now....


All I saw was a lense...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

insolent minx said:


> All I saw was a lense...


Agreed.

If you look closely,
you can see the "trough" of the new Stan Scope housing
with a Black Eagle lens housing/lens in front.

So, it appears the Stan Scope housing has a way
to use the Black Eagle Lens.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Yep!! And if you look at the specs that were given for the different housing sizes, they are compatible with the Black Eagle lens (I would guess!!)!! If this is the case, this is going to make for an extremely versatile scope housing!! There may never be a reason to buy another scope...EVER!!!



nuts&bolts said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If you look closely,
> you can see the "trough" of the new Stan Scope housing
> ...


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Dado said:


> I don't get it. One of the pics here show a black eagle scope with swarowski lens.
> In any case, I'd be interested if this is a high quality lens, been looking at those black eagles for a while now....


It took long enough for someone to notice...... Needless to say, those of you who have invested in a Sure Loc black eagle lens can use it in our new scope. There, I said it, it is a scope.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


> So, it appears the Stan Scope housing has a way to use the Black Eagle Lens.


The scope is being marketed under the Copper John brand, it is called the MaXXis.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

will it be adaptable to other lenses as well, like your traditional 1 3/8" sizes ???



dspringer said:


> It took long enough for someone to notice...... Needless to say, those of you who have invested in a Sure Loc black eagle lens can use it in our new scope. There, I said it, it is a scope.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

pintojk said:


> will it be adaptable to other lenses as well, like your traditional 1 3/8" sizes ???


Yes. See post 109 for lens sizes.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

dspringer said:


> Yes. See post 109 for lens sizes.


sorry, didn't get a chance to do the conversions :embara:

I've got some FV lenses looking forward to CJ's new gem, just make sure Minx brings some LH ones to LAS :shade:


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Doug, will all the lens be designed like the screw-in Black Eagle lenses, or will there be other options? I guess what I'm asking is, will there be an option that has a separate lens, O-ring and screw-in retainer ring?? Thanks!!



dspringer said:


> View attachment 493069


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hey Doug, will all the lens be designed like the screw-in Black Eagle lenses, or will there be other options? I guess what I'm asking is, will there be an option that has a separate lens, O-ring and screw-in retainer ring?? Thanks!!


yes, there is the ability to use a lens/o-ring/ screw in retainer ring as well.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok show us the complete pics please


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

I have been sworn to secrecy, but I have seen the new product coming out & it is a true testament of the same quality an innovation as the past stuff from these boys @ Copper John. I can hardly contain myself. But seriously these are some very nice new products, & I'm very excited to get my hands on them. They will do very well on all ranges!!


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

*The MaXXis is comming!!!!*

Right now theres nothing else like it in the industry. This new design will give all scope shooters a freedom of adjustablity that has never been possible until now. The technoligy of the MaXXis will NOW allow a shooter precision combined with a simplicity that all shooters have wished for decades.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Exactly!! They have outdone themselves with this one!! Nice job guys!!!!




Nupper said:


> I have been sworn to secrecy, but I have seen the new product coming out & it is a true testament of the same quality an innovation as the past stuff from these boys @ Copper John. I can hardly contain myself. But seriously these are some very nice new products, & I'm very excited to get my hands on them. They will do very well on all ranges!!


----------



## Little_Nupper (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh baby, i have seen this one and im psyched. Cant wait to throw this on my bow! I can even change the colors to match my bow, as we all know...might as well look good to make up for your shooting


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Just got a look at the new Copper John MaXXis :darkbeer: How do you guys come up with this stuff ??? I'm impressed......really impressed. I can't wait to get one on my bow. It sure solves some age old problems and does it with simplicity. And it's compatable with so many other manufacturer's products. No excuse not to have at least one or two of these. :darkbeer:
DFA


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Here is the 3rd axis. The new gadget is called PivoTEK

From the 09 catalog...
"PivoTek provides a dedicated pivot point between the fasteners securing the 3rd axis rather than dual purposing one of the fasteners to serve as a pivoting mechanism. This effectively DOUBLES the amount of force securing the adjustment in place."


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

dspringer said:


> View attachment 494116
> 
> Here is the 3rd axis. The new gadget is called PivoTEK
> 
> ...


Doug that looks awesome! is the 2nd axis set using the bubble itself or does this PivoTex gadget also account for 2nd axis?


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

SuperX said:


> Doug that looks awesome! is the 2nd axis set using the bubble itself or does this PivoTex gadget also account for 2nd axis?


The second axis is set using the bubble, more on that later though. All pics will be posed by Christmas day!


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

dspringer said:


> The second axis is set using the bubble, more on that later though. All pics will be posed by Christmas day!


one more reason to get up early and check my christmas stocking!


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

SuperX said:


> one more reason to get up early and check my christmas stocking!


not to early, my inlaws are in town so I will be self medicating on christmas eve:darkbeer:. look for pics between 1 and 3 pm.


----------



## alaska scott (Jul 19, 2002)

*Copper John scope housing*

I have read many post on here about items that everyone in archery will want.

I to have seen the pictures of the new scope housing and this is honestly the one product that archers will fall over themselves to get.

Get your orders in early.

Cogradulations to Copper John for another above all product innovation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

*I saw it*

WOW Only from the guys from Copper John would you expect something this great..............


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

dspringer said:


> not to early, my inlaws are in town so I will be self medicating on christmas eve:darkbeer:. look for pics between 1 and 3 pm.


LOL! :darkbeer:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I feel your pain Doug!!! But mine LIVE here!!!!:mg:



dspringer said:


> not to early, my inlaws are in town so I will be self medicating on christmas eve:darkbeer:. look for pics between 1 and 3 pm.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I feel your pain Doug!!! But mine LIVE here!!!!:mg:


Good lord! Double up on the egg nog.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Trust me, it will more of the NOG than the egg!!! LOL!!!



dspringer said:


> Good lord! Double up on the egg nog.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*Sneak Peek!*

Man I just got a sneak peek at the new scope and it is AWESOME! The CJ boys have thought of everything with this one, rock solid 3rd axis, independent 2nd axis adjustments (you guys with natural cants know what I am talking about!) plus they remembered those of us with a drawer full of lenses and made it so that there is a size for almost everybody! I am SO looking forward to getting my grubby mitts on this for FITA Field, it will be PERFECT for my system and will be completely bullet proof when shooting off the cliffs in Ohio.

Doug and Eric, bravo!

You guys are going to love this :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Scope*

Boy Doug and Eric you are on a roll. An OUTSTANDING new release and the most amazing scope I have seen in YEARS.. Way to go dudes..This scope is awsome in every way...I can't wait to get a couple on my bows as soon as possible. You have done a FANTASTIC job on this one..Pro1


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

All I can say is . . . . Wow! Someone finally did something new with scope housings making it worth the $$$. I always felt like scope housings were over-priced. This one surely won't be! Looks awesome!


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

Who said it couldn't be done. This scope will make a difference in the sight world. How do these guys think this stuff up? Everytime you think the manufactures are running out of ways to make something new, things like this come along. Looking forward to the ATA show, thats for sure.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I saw the scope 2 days ago. Really nice piece of equipment!

It feature all the good things from all other scope brand in one plus axis adjustment.

Most versatile scope I ever saw. Spot shooters will love it for sure.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I got a little sneak peak too and man does this thing look sweeeeet!! I cant wait to get my hands on one!!


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

*A new level of control for your sighting system Ants Evo/MaXXis*

If you really want to own the best scope to hit the archery industry ever, the only place to look is Copper John!! This design does what carbon fiber did for arrow shaft development, and what Vectran has done for modern bowstring technology!! A very big plus is to have the freedom to utilize various lens sources within the industry. This opens the door for the scope shooting community to benefit by having choices. Not having to pay the rediculously high cost of whatever the manufacturer wants for the only lens that will fit their scope( you know which scope i'm refering to.....Illedgidly). This is the scope designed by archers for the archers. I'm proud to be a part of the Copper John / Stan Team!! Check for pictures on Christmas day! Good shooting,
Tony Bianes


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

*It's almost Christmas!*

Try not to drink too much eggnog Doug!:darkbeer: 
AT'ers want to see these pics ASAP on Christmas Day!:teeth:

I must say that the people at CJ have outdone themselves again with a product that is really thought out and done right. 

Nice job white lab coat guys!:thumbs_up


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

*Shooter friendly design..*

Adjustability is the feature that I like so much with the MaXXis. You can utilize your A.N.T.S sight to position your scope housing angle and pitch perfectly with your shooting eye and then adjust your scope bubble level independently. This is like having a universal jount built into your sighting system!! This means if you shoot with a canted bow or a unique bow hand position (we all do to some degree) you can adjust your MaXXis for it and not have to compromise your leveling freedom to feel perfectly comfortable with your sight picture. This gives you the confidence at all distances, on all side angles, uphills or downhills that your sight will perform with the utmost accuracy possable everytime.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

dspringer said:


> The second axis is set using the bubble, more on that later though. All pics will be posed by Christmas day!


Okay Doug . . . it's Christmas day . . . put down the egg nog and give the kids back their candy canes . . . and POST THE PICTURES! (Please)


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

OOOHHHHKayyyyy, its time.







MaXXis shown here with the ANTS adaptor installed.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

MaXXis as Shipped







MaXXis on ANTS


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

accessories


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

MaXXis shown here with a Black Eagle and an uppin.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

I am going to start updating the website this week and catalogs drop the second week of January.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks like an awesome piece of equipment. It certainly opens up sight options. Suddenly, you can buy a lot less expensive sight or a used sight that doesn't necessarily have to have 2nd & 3rd axis adjustments built in. Well done!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

dspringer said:


> I am going to start updating the website this week and catalogs drop the second week of January.


looks great :thumb: please let us know when the updates complete


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## masterseal (Dec 22, 2008)

man am I glad I waited....chompin at the bit for a new scope...OMG Its so revolutionary...lol...whatever...you kept us in suspence for something I could make in my garage...Yes my garage...Hope youre proud of yourself!ukey:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

masterseal said:


> man am I glad I waited....chompin at the bit for a new scope...OMG Its so revolutionary...lol...whatever...you kept us in suspence for something I could make in my garage...Yes my garage...Hope youre proud of yourself!ukey:


You better have some shop in your garage to build a scope with a built in 2nd & 3rd axis adjustment. I guess we should see your product hitting the market in a few days then?


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

masterseal said:


> man am I glad I waited....chompin at the bit for a new scope...OMG Its so revolutionary...lol...whatever...you kept us in suspence for something I could make in my garage...Yes my garage...Hope youre proud of yourself!ukey:


It is kinda Funny this scope has been in development for 3 or 4 years to make it the best it could be. It is not even in the public hands and you can build it in your garage. Good Luck And I look Forward to all your other good copied archery products. Junkie


----------



## insolent minx (Feb 7, 2005)

masterseal said:


> man am I glad I waited....chompin at the bit for a new scope...OMG Its so revolutionary...lol...whatever...you kept us in suspence for something I could make in my garage...Yes my garage...Hope youre proud of yourself!ukey:


Sounds like a sweet garage masterseal! What kind of tools have you got?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

insolent minx said:


> Sounds like a sweet garage masterseal! What kind of tools have you got?


my wife freaked when I told her I wanted to put a BridgePort and Deckel in my garage :embara: but to have a Haas at home ..... that'd be SWEET !!! :thumb:

looks great guys, will you have them at LAS ???


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

masterseal said:


> you kept us in suspence for something i could make in my garage...yes my garage...hope youre proud of yourself!ukey:


:77:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## bowpoor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Looks nice*

Looks like a nice scope with many options that should fit about every style of archery. Nice job Eric!! :rock:

Good luck shooting,

Chris VanDevender


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

The scope really compliments the Evo II. Looks like the Evo is coming out of the drawer and back on the bow.

When will they be available? Nothing on the web site ....


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

Just got home from the ATA show & took a good look at the new scope. Nice scope, great features, very well thought out. Good luck with the new products for the year, I'm sure they will do very well!


----------



## bowpoor (Jan 15, 2004)

*When are they going to be available*

Eric, that is a great looking scope with all the options and features I am looking for in a scope. Nice scope with a nice lens you can't go wrong and I was curious as to when they would be available for purchase. Keep up the good work!!!!

Chris VanDevender


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

minx, will you be bringing the new sights and scopes to LAS this year ..... can't wait to see em


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Will Minx be bringing Minx to LAS?????



pintojk said:


> minx, will you be bringing the new sights and scopes to LAS this year ..... can't wait to see em


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Will Minx be bringing Minx to LAS?????


yes


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool!!!



pintojk said:


> yes


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

What's the price point going to be on this scope?


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

elk stalker said:


> What's the price point going to be on this scope?


Scope housing includes small level, one bezel, 2nd and 3rd axis and hex/square bracket for MSRP $135 - lens, up pin, fiber, etc sold separately

Feather Vision Verde Lens aprox $82
Feather Vision 790Plus Lens aprox $88
up pin - $19
fiber wrap retainer - $19
perimeter highligh - $6.50
Standard mounting rod - $19
ANTS mounting adaptor - $19
extra bezel - $56
Smokin' the X-Ring - priceless.


----------

